# Coil spring spacers for wd21 pathy



## stolenvr6 (Dec 3, 2003)

I have a 95 pathy xe with the full Calmini lift and I am not satisfied with the claimed 3 inches of lift in the rear. So I think I want to add spacers or something related to that to give me a better raked look. Also when I load my 200 lb dirtbike on the back the rear seems to sink easier than it did with factory springs. i thought calmini springs were 30% stiffer. Thanks for the help in advance
tim


----------



## stolenvr6 (Dec 3, 2003)

would it help if I measure the length of the coil spring as is sits with the weight of the truck on it right now? Would this give an indication of weather or not spring spacers would do the trick?
thanks


----------

